# Lunar eclipse tonight!



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (Sep 27, 2015)

Hey Everyone! Just an FYI; a lunar eclipse is occurring as I type. It should peak around 09:45 for Dallasites and end after midnight! Check times for your region. 
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 27, 2015)

I know, way cool! I hope the clouds break here for a bit so I can see it.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2015)

Mrs.ripjack is reading up on this as we speak. Although she might not stay awake for the whole thing....
Enjoy!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (Sep 27, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I know, way cool! I hope the clouds break here for a bit so I can see it.


We've got clouds too right now. Hoping they'll break.


----------



## Tony (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up Ma'am! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2015)

It's nice n clear over here....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 27, 2015)

I just went outside, clouds, can't see it. And as I closed the door behind me and heard the lock click I realized I did not have my keys on me Good thing I have a key pad for the garage door opener so I could get tools to break into my own house. I think I was a burglar in a previous life, lol. No damage at all. But I now have keys stashed for easy access the next time I do something stupid. At least it wasn't winter and I wasn't in my underwear, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2015)

Greg quit talking to my wife about your lack of underwear!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (Sep 27, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I just went outside, clouds, can't see it. And as I closed the door behind me and heard the lock click I realized I did not have my keys on me Good thing I have a key pad for the garage door opener so I could get tools to break into my own house. I think I was a burglar in a previous life, lol. No damage at all. But I now have keys stashed for easy access the next time I do something stupid. At least it wasn't winter and I wasn't in my underwear, lol


That's too funny. Sounds like something I would do!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2015)

Mrs. Kevin (Terry) said:


> That's too funny. Sounds like something I would do!



I hear her hollering at me to come look it must be starting . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (Sep 27, 2015)

It has just now started to become visible here! So excited!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 27, 2015)

Mrs. Kevin (Terry) said:


> That's too funny. Sounds like something I would do!


My heart sank when I heard the click, lol. I just knew what had just happened.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm watching it right now here in AZ! When I first noticed it, it was about 3/4 moon, now it's just a crescent...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 27, 2015)

Down to almost nothing in South Texas. Tony


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 27, 2015)

I thought the man on the moon was getting ready to do his "Bl&*^ face" routine.... It is awesome, next one like this in 30 years...Yeah last one for a lot of us...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok..it's pretty cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (Sep 27, 2015)

The moon disappeared here a bit ago...just a slight reddened area on the lower right section.


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (Sep 27, 2015)

Now the lower 1/4 approx is lightening up.


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (Sep 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Greg quit talking to my wife about your lack of underwear!


Lol.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 27, 2015)

I missed the actual eclipse, but the moon looks amazing right now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (Sep 27, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> I thought the man on the moon was getting ready to do his "Bl&*^ face" routine.... It is awesome, next one like this in 30 years...Yeah last one for a lot of us...


Too funny!


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2015)

I got great pic of it....it is huge!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 27, 2015)

To cloudy here, couldn't see it. Bummer.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm loving the new camera!


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 28, 2015)

Slept through the eclipse (cloudy here) but went out a few minutes ago and it was clear. Moon looked normal but it was light enough I could probably have mowed the yard. Very bright. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 28, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 28, 2015)

Mrs Kenbo and I were really looking forward to taking pics of this eclipse. We were going to get up on the flat roof of our carport and set up the tripods and have some photography time. Just before everything was about to start, the cloud cover rolled in and blocked out the moon completely. Very disappointing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 28, 2015)

It was pretty awesome. I watched the whole thing in my facebook news feed this morning when I woke up

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

